# Who Is The Most Obnoxious Baseball Player Ever/You've Ever Seen?



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll start.

John Rocker.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

A Fraud.


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

John Rocker is tough to beat. Manny is out there, but he can play ball. Same with Roberto Alomar, when he has his moments, but still, he can play. Rocker could pitch, but he wasn't great, and his ego got too big for his arm.

Maybe if we started this discussion about baseball managers instead?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Tough question, because the competition is so tight.

I'd probably vote for Rob Dibble, but a good case could be made for that chronic redass Paul O'Neil, especially with all of his Pete Rose agitating.

And then there's Darryl. All those bad things that happened to him in his life, and not a one of them his fault.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Certainly not in the category of most obnoxious, but many years ago I observed Johnny Bench rudely blowing off a little boy who asked him for an autograph in an airport. It wasn't like he was rushing to catch a flight as he was on his way into the airport bar at the time.

I don't know if this is indicative of Bench or not. For all I know he is normally a nice guy; however, I have never forgotten that incident.

A similar thing happened to me personally once. I was in an airport wearing my military uniform at the height of the Vietnam war when I found myself standing next to Wilt Chamberlain. I was caught off guard and muttered something like "You're Wilt Chamberlain." He glared at me and said "Yeah, yeah, leave me alone."

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Barry Bonds is an obvious choice, I suppose.

Rocker is another good example.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Pete Rose.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

I think Canseco's recent antics catapult him to the top of this list.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Dibble, Jeff Kent, Bonds or Manny


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Barry is certainly the worst one whom I've met personally, although I remember one time when I was in high school, Tim Raines gave me his autograph but dropped my pen by the dugout, I asked for it back and he responded "I'm not picking that up..." meh...whattre'ya'gonna do???


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Pete Rose*

+1 for Charlie Hustle


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Ricky Henderson*

I'm shocked no one mentioned Ricky yet.

Story was, he was playing cards in the locker room when the Mets needed a pinch hitter one year (I think his last year playing). He wasn't able to get out in time and the batter struck out to end the game.

The story got out through the NY Post and the year he coached third base for the Mets some fans asked him to sign a deck of cards for them.

He picked out the Ace of Spades, signed it, and said, "Now leave me the f alone."

What a guy!

A-rod, Papelbon, Bonds, David Wells are all up there as well.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Barry Bonds has the self confidence of a successful player*

Derek Jeter.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd have to say Barry Bonds, he's an a$$.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

How could we all overlook A-Rod? Or, as I call him, A-Hole.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

TMMKC, where'd you get the glasses in your avatar? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mannix said:


> TMMKC, where'd you get the glasses in your avatar? :icon_smile_big:


Very funny, Mannix. Please don't tell me you're a Brewers fan (though I think I know the answer).

Best Harry Caray line ever:

"Heathcliff Slocomb, everybody. If he's throwin' hard, I'm a Chinaman."


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> Very funny, Mannix. Please don't tell me you're a Brewers fan (though I think I know the answer).
> 
> Best Harry Caray line ever:
> 
> ...


Oh hell no, I'm not a baseball fan at all. Frankly I don't even know how to play...

I just hear on the news that tons of people in baseball take steroids...that's seriously all I know about the game.


----------



## Andy M (May 12, 2007)

About 35 years ago, I was a youngster at the Baseball Hall of Fame game and asked a Pirate outfielder, Vic Davelio, for his autograph. He was near the clubhouse where the players got changed after the game and saw him walk in dressed in his uniform and when he came out he told me he was not a player! Remember it like it was yesterday.

Andy M.


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

TMMKC said:


> Very funny, Mannix. Please don't tell me you're a Brewers fan (though I think I know the answer).
> 
> Best Harry Caray line ever:
> 
> "Heathcliff Slocomb, everybody. If he's throwin' hard, I'm a Chinaman."


I'm a Brewers fan. Twins fan too. I grew up near the border. Still better than being desperate for the last oh, what is it now just over a century right?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Certainly not in the category of most obnoxious, but many years ago I observed Johnny Bench rudely blowing off a little boy who asked him for an autograph in an airport. It wasn't like he was rushing to catch a flight as he was on his way into the airport bar at the time.
> 
> I don't know if this is indicative of Bench or not. For all I know he is normally a nice guy; however, I have never forgotten that incident.
> 
> ...


You look familiar. Did you dive in...swamp buggy?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

TMMKC, I am a Brewer fan. I'm from Kenosha, so it is about 50/50 Brewers/Cubs.

All the steroid users. The first guys who pop in my head in order are:
Bonds, McGuire, Sosa, A-Rod, Clements. They should all be banned from the Hall of Fame.

It may just be my bias, because I am not a fan of all the home runs and players who are all home runs or strikeouts.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks like there a correlation between obnoxious and steriods.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

If we're talking about the most obnoxious player *ever*...

Ty Cobb.

Supreme ball player, reputedly one of it's meanest and nastiest.

Example from Wikipedia:

"Despite great success on the field, Cobb was no stranger to controversy off it. At Spring Training in 1907, he fought a black groundskeeper over the condition of the Tigers' field in Augusta, Georgia. Ty also ended up choking the man's wife when she intervened."

They say he liked to keep his metal spikes filed sharp for sliding into bases with his feet flying high.


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

AJ Pierzynski is one of the most obnoxious I've ever seen. Certainly near the top of the list for active players.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Andy Van Slyke and Ray Lankford were not very friendly. Andy Benes is one of the nicest ballplayers I have ever met. I first met him when he played for the Padres. My friends and I called him over to sign autographs (I had an Olympic card of him) and he stood and talked to us for awhile. I told him he should sign with the Cardinals and he laughed and said, "You just never know." Later he did end up playing for the Cardinals. 

Steve Kline was another nice guy. He signed lots of autographs before the games. Once a kid asked him if he would "dirty up" his ballcap for him. (Steve was known for having a nasty, dirty cap) He said, "Are you sure you want a hat like mine?" The kid said he was, so Steve spit on his cap, put some pine tar on it and rubbed some dirt on it before he signed it. :icon_smile_big:


----------

